# 2015 Utah Waterfowl Slam



## blair stringham (Apr 29, 2013)

As part of the Waterfowl Slam in 2015, we are interested in getting your feedback about new slams for this year. Please indicate what slams you would like to see this year and any other comments you may have. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Are there still plans for the J dike to be rebuilt at Farmington Bay? If so, when will construction start?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

no grebe slam options????? poll is flawed!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

SPOONER SLAM!!! The most under-rated duck in our flyway. ;-)


----------



## Hunterchick (Dec 4, 2014)

How about a 7 drake spooner slam. Or an unusual duck slam (eider, scoter, woody, longtail, etc) or an archery duck/goose slam. 7 mergansers slam.... Get creative!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Coot slam, that way all the dike hunters at FB will make it.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> Coot slam, that way all the dike hunters at FB will make it.


I'm pretty sure you can get the ruddy slam in combination with this slam.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Coot slam, that way all the dike hunters at FB will make it.


they already have a coot slam.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> they already have a coot slam.


Awesome. I should bring my jet burner and 60 quart crawfish pot to FB on opening weekend and make a world record coot gumbo for all the cooters out there. Coot gumbo anyone? :shock:


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> Awesome. I should bring my jet burner and 60 quart crawfish pot to FB on opening weekend and make a world record coot gumbo for all the cooters out there. Coot gumbo anyone? :shock:


I tried a bit a coot last year. I think you would be hard pressed to distinguish it from Wigeon.

Most of what they eat is plant matter and plant matter makes them pretty tasty.

That being said I'm not going to go out of my way to kill them, but if they swim or fly into the decoys they will be put down.

Ruddies are also plant eaters and taste good.

Ducks that eat insects (Spoonies) or animals (Lawn Darts, Goldeneyes, some scaup -especially at urban ponds) will take more effort (Brines & Marinades) to make them taste decent.

I think I'm the only one that voted for the ruddy slam.

I would love to get a full plumage drake.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I would love to get a full plumage drake.


To bad we cant get them in there summer coat. nice bright read body and bright blue bill. cool looking ducks.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

dkhntrdstn said:


> To bad we cant get them in there summer coat. nice bright read body and bright blue bill. cool looking ducks.


Maybe Utah should implement an early teal & ruddy season.

Fun Fact: Ruddy's are assumed to migrate through the night.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Ruddy ducks are my least favorite duck, followed closely by Shovelers and Goldeneyes. Looks like only 2 of us voted for a Wigeon slam, I'm betting Utahgolf had the other vote for Wigeons.


----------



## blair stringham (Apr 29, 2013)

Plans are in the works right now for the J-dike. We are in the engineering phase and it should be starting this summer if all goes well. We're also looking to identify another project on our WMAs, similar to the J-dike, to reduce phragmites and open up additional acreage to waterfowl hunters. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

blair stringham said:


> Plans are in the works right now for the J-dike. We are in the engineering phase and it should be starting this summer if all goes well. We're also looking to identify another project on our WMAs, similar to the J-dike, to reduce phragmites and open up additional acreage to waterfowl hunters. Anyone have any ideas?


I certainly have ideas. Unfortunately, I'm not a professional water/environmental engineer (yet), so I'm not sure if they're any good. I only know what I can see.

I see a lot of land west of Howard slough that looks like it has some potential. Right now, it seems overgrown and not too productive. I could envision a new unit on the Northwest end, adjacent to the Northernmost major pond. Extending a dike west and building a unit there would provide some more options for hunters and birds, and better access to the great salt lake for those who like to hike out there in the winter. It would probably need to be an entirely enclosed unit rather than a J-dike type of scenario, or it would flood quickly if the lake ever comes back up.

As for the slams, I think the shoveler slam is a good idea for Utah. The ruddy slam would be about impossible for someone with my shooting skills. :sad:


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I am partial to the regal wigeon myself.


----------



## duck (Dec 31, 2014)

there should be a slam more multiple drakes, pintail, widgeon, gadwall, all in one day or something similar any thoughts?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Maybe Utah should implement an early teal & ruddy season.


that will never happen here.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

What's a slam?

Whatever it is, I am sure I'm for it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

massmanute said:


> What's a slam?
> 
> Whatever it is, I am sure I'm for it.


 Here you go.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in...g/waterfowl/1250-the-utah-waterfowl-slam.html


----------



## blair stringham (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for all your participation. You can look forward to a spoony slam this fall!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Awesome. I should bring my jet burner and 60 quart crawfish pot to FB on opening weekend and make a world record coot gumbo for all the cooters out there. Coot gumbo anyone? :shock:


I'm in.

Hey, lets have a coot gumbo slam.

.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

blair stringham said:


> Thanks for all your participation. You can look forward to a spoony slam this fall!


 I am ready!:grin:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

For reallz Rob?? your really are a boot lip slayer aren't you;-) 


Those would be deadly on hollywood mallards for sure!! just dont know if I can bring myself to shoot them unless I go 7 drakes..


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

goosefreak said:


> For reallz Rob?? your really are a boot lip slayer aren't you;-)
> 
> Those would be deadly on hollywood mallards for sure!! just dont know if I can bring myself to shoot them unless I go 7 drakes..


Here is one for the books. When I was a wee lad growing up in LA my grandpa who owned the marina shut it down during duck season so he could hunt every day. He detested "Smiley's". One day he was hunting and a flock of 5 ducks came by so he called and when he realized they were Spoonbills he quit calling. Much to his disgust the dang things came and lit between his two groups of decoys. He just sat there watching them hoping they would attract Mallards. Finally after over 30 minutes and nothing coming by, the spoonies all bunched up real close together on the water and when they did Grandpa let lose with one shot from his 1100 full choked and killed all 5. Needless to say he gave them away to a neighbor. Man I had forgotten that story until I saw this post.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Hey, lets have a coot gumbo slam.
> 
> .


That's fine but I ain't cleanin em. I'll gumbo em but somebody else is gonna clean em.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Here is one for the books. When I was a wee lad growing up in LA my grandpa who owned the marina shut it down during duck season so he could hunt every day. He detested "Smiley's". One day he was hunting and a flock of 5 ducks came by so he called and when he realized they were Spoonbills he quit calling. Much to his disgust the dang things came and lit between his two groups of decoys. He just sat there watching them hoping they would attract Mallards. Finally after over 30 minutes and nothing coming by, the spoonies all bunched up real close together on the water and when they did Grandpa let lose with one shot from his 1100 full choked and killed all 5. Needless to say he gave them away to a neighbor. Man I had forgotten that story until I saw this post.


 I did that with a group of Buffleheads once. Got 4 of them, all drakes. They landed smack dab in the middle of my Bufflehead decoys so I waited for a clear shot at 20 yards and BAM! I believe I shot 4 shells that day and got 7 ducks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I am ready!:grin:


hey I seen those one day.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> For reallz Rob?? your really are a boot lip slayer aren't you;-)
> 
> Those would be deadly on hollywood mallards for sure!! just dont know if I can bring myself to shoot them unless I go 7 drakes..


dont let Fm fool you. he loves shooting happy mallards


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

blair stringham said:


> Plans are in the works right now for the J-dike. We are in the engineering phase and it should be starting this summer if all goes well. We're also looking to identify another project on our WMAs, similar to the J-dike, to reduce phragmites and open up additional acreage to waterfowl hunters. Anyone have any ideas?


So did the J dike construction begin this summer?


----------

